# Why city folks shouldn't move to the country



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Saw this on a website yesterday, funny stuff....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

And yet another....
A Kansas Department of Highways employee stopped at a farm and talked with an old farmer. He told the farmer, 'I need to inspect your farm for a possible new road.' The old farmer said, 'OK, but don't go in that field. ' The Highways employee said, 'I have the authority of the State Kansas to go where I want. See this card? I am allowed to go wherever I wish on farm land.' So the old farmer went about his farm chores. Later, he heard loud screams and saw the Department of Highways employee running for the fence and close behind was the farmer's prize bull. The bull was madder than a nest full of hornets and the bull was gaining on the employee at every step. The old farmer called out, 'Show him your card', 'SHOW HIM YOUR CARD'


----------



## hayward (Jan 26, 2012)

(like this) Lol, puter says I ve reached my quota for likes today, that sucks!


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't believe I would be getting close enough to that possum to tell that it is a male and I sure would not be finding out if it was housebroken. The only thing that would make that funnier is if that cat was black and white and the flyer said he stinks terrible.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

True story:

Back in the 60's, my dad (RIP) was looking at a piece of ground with property owner one afternoon. Ground was surrounded by fence and there were a few cattle roaming around. Coast was clear so they went over the fence. Once they got hundreds of yards inside a longhorn with attitude appears and begins to charge. There was one big tree in the pasture and my dad got there first. Soon as he began to pull himself up the tree, the owner grabs my dad's leg and rips him down, then proceeds to climb the tree, using my dad as a step ladder, leaving my dad on the ground to face the bull !!!!

He spent about 5 minutes playing rodeo clown at the base of the tree until the bull got bored and walked away.

Needless to say, he didnt but that piece of ground!!!

I miss my dad a lot sometimes.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> I miss my dad a lot sometimes.


Yes sir, I know the feeling.


----------

